# Problems using tampons after childbirth?



## jackson's mama (Apr 27, 2003)

Ever since AF came back I've had trouble using tampons. It seems like I can't place them correctly, like my cervix is lower than it used to be? And once placed, they don't stay put







. Has anyone else had this problem? Is this another one of those things that nobody tells you about having kids?









No lectures on how tampons are bad for me, OK?


----------



## *Erin* (Mar 18, 2002)

i have an iud, so i cant use them, but i think if i didnt, and i could use them, i couldnt. my vagina is not what it used to be







really, my cervix feels lower too. plus i had an (unnecesary) episiotomy that really altered things as well. maybe it is one of those things noone tells you. i miss tampons. oh well. at least someone turned me on to cute mama made pads, so i can go tamponless in style...


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

yeah, it might help to use the non-applicator ones for awhile.

when inserting them, go DOWN and back, instead of straight back and up.


----------



## Mama Lori (Mar 11, 2002)

I have had similar problems. I used to use tampons before giving birth. Now I prefer pads. Since giving birth I find tampons uncomfortable. I use them very occasionally, like if I'm at work and don't want to feel all bulked-out. But mostly I have gone to pads.

The health food stores have some great brands of both pads and tampons, NatureCare and Organic Essentials.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

Mine it seems love to fall out







But I guess its because I didnt put them in the right 'spot' to begin with. Like pamamidwife said "down and back".

I love the o.b tampons, much easier IMO to put right where they should be put


----------



## polka123 (Nov 27, 2003)

I had the same problem - it seemed I was "shorter" than before.
So now I cut about 1/2 inch off the top of the tampon &
voila - not a problem !!


----------



## jackson's mama (Apr 27, 2003)

Thanks so much for the responses... can't tell you how much better it makes me feel to know I'm not the only one







.

*Pamamidwife*, thank you for the "directions". I'll try that next time, and maybe some OB too. I tried them once, but without the applicator they got stuck on the way in. I'll buy the smallest box they have and try again.

*polka123*, what a great idea! I was just thinking that maybe Playtex would work better than Tampax because they are shorter, but your idea of cutting them off will enable me to finish the Costco-size box I already have.


----------

